
Firefox 73 Adds Support for Site Specific Browser (Web App) Mode - butz
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1602168
======
butz
Works in Firefox 73. To enable it add "browser.ssb.enabled" preference with
boolean value of true. Restart Firefox and in "Page actions" (three dots in
URL bar) new menu item "Launch Site Specific Browser" will appear.

Nice to see PWA support finally (though slowly) coming to Firefox.

